

Show HN: Mini-Air Personal Air Conditioner - WoodenChair
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/979623853/mini-air-personal-air-conditioner

======
HeyLaughingBoy
Hmmm. 3" tall, about 1.5" in diameter. Cooling air by around 10 degF. I'm not
going to be so uncharitable as to say "impossible," but I will note that it
would require the energy density of a bomb even if the entire volume were
nothing more than batteries. Not something I'd wear around my neck!

I wonder where the hot air goes...

------
GFischer
No idea how it works, but I really hope you can make it happen.

There's a HUGE market for this kind of thing in the 3rd world, especially for
those who can't afford air conditioners everywhere, or where electricity is
spotty (including some of the biggest cities in the planet).

